# How long for DX skins and covers?



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

How long did decal girl and Oberon take to get their K2 accessories out after it's release? I was wondering how long it might be for DX ones.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Seems to me it was a few weeks -- quicker for skins, longer for Oberon covers.

Personally, I don't think I'd get a skin for the DX (I'm still on the fence but leaning toward the 'buy it' side) since there's not as much surface area on the front.  Actually, most of my gadgets are not skinned; I got one for my K1 because I thought it made it look better.  Don't think I'd have bothered to skin a K2, either, but that's just me.  As for covers, I think I'd go for a slip case/bag rather than a cover.  An Oberon cover is likely to cost $100 or more -- which would be a little too rich for me.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

It probably won't take them too long after they receive it


----------



## jazzi (May 4, 2009)

MarthaT said:


> It probably won't take them too long after they receive it


I was in touch with Oberon yesterday. They apparently have a prototype done, but waiting for arrival of their DX before they can finalize. I'm guessing July.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I'm leaning toward the M-Edge pedestal cover, I like the idea of having something that will stand it up and as much as Oberon is lovely I'm not sure I want a cover that opens like a book.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I'm waiting to actually see how the device fits in my hand, but for sure will probably get a skin to mitigate fingerdirt (ewwww).  I don't think that the size of this device will lend itself to a book-like cover; perhaps that stand or just a sleeve cover.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

The M-Edge for DX is out



And the platform jacket also


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Decal Girl is very fast, I think they had the skins available for K2 within a week.  They must have some very expensive machinery.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> The M-Edge for DX is out
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

Usually when something new is about to come out a manufacturer should have things ready in 30-60 days


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> The M-Edge for DX is out
> 
> 
> 
> And the platform jacket also


Thanks so much! I would not have even noticed that they were out until you have mentioned it. I just have to wait for Decalgirl for a skin before I can get a cover.

Does anybody have a clue on the Borsa Bella?


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Has anyone heard anything about skins from DecalGirl?


----------



## Annie (May 28, 2009)

I contacted DG and they said that it should be up within the next two weeks. We'll see because I REALLY want a skin.


----------

